
The future of front-end development is design - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/29/the-future-of-front-end-development-is-design/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
seattle_spring
They said this back when homestead.com was a thing. 15 years later, FE
engineering is stronger and more in demand than ever.

